

TI, ST-Ericsson share their mobile SoC strategies - rickmerritt
http://confidential.eetimes.com/news-updates/4233772/TI--ST-Ericsson-Mobilize-for-Mobile-SoCs
For $4.99 get a glimpse into the thinking of two players in smartphone and tablet chips, courtesy of EE Times Confidential
======
junkoyoshida
So...after reading this piece, i realize that I was wrong, thinking that all
the ARM-based apps processors for smartphones are more of the same...

------
rmoriz
paywall :(

